# DSARMS AR receiver for $93



## Omar B (Aug 8, 2010)

Just a heads up for you guys who are AR fans.  I'm more of an AK fan but I had to spread the good news.

http://www.ar15pro.com/item/166900_DSARMS_Rifles_Shotguns_DSA_STRIPPED_LOWER_RECEIV.aspx


----------



## Blindside (Aug 8, 2010)

WTF?  Are you trying to reignite my evil black rifle disease?

Lets see, if all I need is a new barrel, front sight, I can use the old A1 stock left over from the last build, go simple on this one, no optics....


----------



## Omar B (Aug 8, 2010)

Exactly, make yourself a new "under the pillow AR," don't need sights on those.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 11, 2010)

Not bad.  It's still not as good a deal as the 55.00 ones I bought a few months back.


----------



## Shin71 (Sep 20, 2010)

Cryozombie said:


> Not bad. It's still not as good a deal as the 55.00 ones I bought a few months back.


 
I bought two of those as well; the Sharps lowers with the crooked mag release hole.

Now I need a good reason to justify parts for the two lowers; maybe the two AR's in my safe are lonely....  yeah, thats the ticket.


----------

